# Mad River Trout Unlimited Workday-2/26/05



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

REMINDER:Workday this Saturday 2/26/05.We will meet at the Pimtown Rd. bridge at 8:30 a.m.Depending on the number of volunteers we will try to get the following tasks completed:
- cable in logs just below the bridge;
- cut logs on the bank and in the river then move them to the first bend and cable them with christmas trees to stabilize the bank;
- clear the access trail all the way to the old iron bridge;
- move cobble to the banks;and 
- clear logjams.
If you have wheelbarrows, wenches or other equipment to move cobbles and logs, please bring them.It will be cold in the mid 30's so dress warm.
THANKS! 
If you have any questions, please email [email protected] or call this evening at 937-291-1016

Salmonid


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have to work tomorow or I would be there. How long will this be going on. I will get away around 4:00 PM.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Walter and others, we usually meet at 8:30-9:00 am and work until 12 or so and then all split up and fish afterwards, Its a great time to learn some tricks from us old farts who are always on the water.
Ill get the next workday out there on the board earlier next time, My apologies to all. WE got a lot done today, and had only 6 show up but were expecting a dozen. Next time we meet is on Saturday, March 12th, 2005. same place, Pimtown

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

If you post the next one, I'll attend too. Seems like everybody pitches in & 2-3 hours isnt anything much. It'd be a good way to meet some people.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

This posting was put up a bit to late. Thanks for giving the date of the next one now for response may be a bit better.


----------

